# Announcement



## Sergeant (Dec 16, 2021)

I am letting you know that I have left the looksmax community, as well as all other communities.
Since Master has always owned and managed the domains and servers for this and other sites, it is entirely up to him to decide what will happen to them.
I am not, and won't be involved with any sites, in any way.
This account is as of this moment permanently inactive.

I sincerely hope you all find happiness.

Goodbye,
Sergeant.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Dec 16, 2021)

lol


----------



## RODEBLUR (Dec 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> lol


fucking loser


----------



## Albeacho (Dec 16, 2021)

Its over


----------



## delusionalretard (Dec 16, 2021)

Its only beginning


----------



## Albeacho (Dec 16, 2021)

Nigger


----------



## RODEBLUR (Dec 16, 2021)

strong first post tbh


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 16, 2021)

Play sad music


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 16, 2021)

See you tomorrow


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 16, 2021)

it started with chico it ends with chico


----------



## Mik (Dec 16, 2021)

Not first


----------



## lutte (Dec 16, 2021)

delusionalretard said:


> Its only beginning


Hell seger skjut en neger
Hej säpo


----------



## Albeacho (Dec 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Dec 16, 2021)

the end of an era 

Also I like how he reiterated ownership being in masters hands as though that absolves him of his doings


----------



## delusionalretard (Dec 16, 2021)

lutte said:


> Hell seger skjut en neger
> Hej säpo


Time to join @itisogre in jail @StrangerDanger


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Dec 16, 2021)

you better start running sergeant, the FEDS are coming nigga


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Dec 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Later you sack of shit ✌️


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 16, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> the end of an era


incels.is, .org and lookism
they're all done


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 16, 2021)

Tales from mumbai


----------



## Mik (Dec 16, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> incels.is, .org and lookism
> they're all done


It’s time for the NT era


----------



## Darkthrone (Dec 16, 2021)

Pogchamp


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 16, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Tales from mumbai. There’s no escaping this Diego.


serge went to Uttar Pradesh to live a life undercover


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Dec 16, 2021)

Mik said:


> It’s time for the NT era


that’s why @looksmaxxer234 and @Biggdink are making NTMax.org


----------



## .👽. (Dec 16, 2021)

nooo i cant live without this autist site and its users


----------



## lutte (Dec 16, 2021)

Please give thinwhiteduke the VIP money back he needs it to buy rakija and to get his lada fixed


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 16, 2021)

Lifefuel. Give me admin so I can fuck around for the rest of the time @sergeant


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 16, 2021)

MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


> that’s why @looksmaxxer234 and @Biggdink are making NTMax.org


@kjsbdfiusdf will move to realniggaalley and have @looksmaxxer234 and moonblunt as coowners


----------



## one job away (Dec 16, 2021)

Sergeant said:


> I am letting you know that I have left the looksmax community, as well as all other communities.
> Since Master has always owned and managed the domains and servers for this and other sites, it is entirely up to him to decide what will happen to them.
> I am not, and won't be involved with any sites, in any way.
> This account is as of this moment permanently inactive.
> ...


You guys made my life a thousand times better.


----------



## .👽. (Dec 16, 2021)

give someone here the domain or site rights idk so they can run it


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 16, 2021)

OH GOD NOO!!! NOOOOOOOOOOO!!! RUN!!! RUNNNNNNNNN


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 16, 2021)

.👽. said:


> give someone here the domain or site rights idk so they can run it


They’re lying. They’re still running the site. They even got that special black name shit that you can’t click on.


----------



## lutte (Dec 16, 2021)

.👽. said:


> give someone here the domain or site rights idk so they can run it


----------



## RODEBLUR (Dec 16, 2021)

.👽. said:


> give someone here the domain or site rights idk so they can run it


Me

I was first after all


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 16, 2021)

Is uruguay a nordic country


----------



## Jack Dawson (Dec 16, 2021)

Thankyou serge I hope you find happiness


----------



## .👽. (Dec 16, 2021)

inb4 the media finds amnesias pics and he gets famous like meeks


----------



## Mik (Dec 16, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> They’re lying. They’re still running the site. They even got that special black name shit that you can’t click on.


“Lurker”


----------



## Mik (Dec 16, 2021)

.👽. said:


> inb4 the media finds amnesias pics and he gets famous like meeks


BRB posting my morphs


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Dec 16, 2021)

sergant this is what you get for not reading my mod application you piece of shit, i hope you get butt raped in jail


----------



## Jack Dawson (Dec 16, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> They’re lying. They’re still running the site. They even got that special black name shit that you can’t click on.


keep backstabbing serge without him u wouldnt have a life


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 16, 2021)

.👽. said:


> inb4 the media finds amnesias pics and he gets famous like meeks


Or Bruno’s


----------



## Bvnny. (Dec 16, 2021)

The death of the PSL community forums


----------



## AcneScars (Dec 16, 2021)

Prettyboy said:


> View attachment 1445132
> 
> Is uruguay a nordic country


Hungary on left Romania on right


----------



## OldRooster (Dec 16, 2021)

wtf my first image not posting


----------



## .👽. (Dec 16, 2021)

na for real why is sergeant or master such a pussy as if the NYT can find them but not the FBI or NSA or some shit

nothing is gonna happen cuz the FEDs don't take this site serious anyway (maybe his suicide website) if yes they would have busted sergeants ass years ago. grow some balls nigga + master literally lives in Uruguay what is going to happen? nothing


----------



## Mik (Dec 16, 2021)

Can I have my 10 bucks


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 16, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Hungary on left Romania on right







we must put away the beef between our countries since we are all too similar anyways


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 16, 2021)

Master I know you're lurking, please give me admin


----------



## Jack Dawson (Dec 16, 2021)

.👽. said:


> na for real why is sergeant or master such a pussy as if the NYT can find them but not the FBI or NSA or some shit
> 
> nothing is gonna happen cuz the FEDs don't take this site serious anyway if yes they would have busted sergeants ass years ago. grow some balls nigga


They sent a letter to his house nigga


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 16, 2021)

So anticlimactic tbh


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 16, 2021)

I am letting you know that I have left the looksmax community, as well as all other communities.
Since @kjsbdfiusdf has always owned and managed the domains and servers for this and other sites, it is entirely up to him to decide what will happen to them.
I am not, and won't be involved with any sites, in any way.
This account is as of this moment permanently inactive.

I sincerely hope you all find happiness.

Goodbye,
looksmaxxer234.


----------



## .👽. (Dec 16, 2021)

Jack Dawson said:


> They sent a letter to his house nigga


and? what does it say


----------



## heightface (Dec 16, 2021)

May Allah look after me and the rest of you


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 16, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> I am letting you know that I have left the looksmax community, as well as all other communities.
> Since @kjsbdfiusdf has always owned and managed the domains and servers for this and other sites, it is entirely up to him to decide what will happen to them.
> I am not, and won't be involved with any sites, in any way.
> This account is as of this moment permanently inactive.
> ...


See you in 3 months @looksmaxxer235


----------



## one job away (Dec 16, 2021)

.👽. said:


> na for real why is sergeant or master such a pussy as if the NYT can find them but not the FBI or NSA or some shit
> 
> nothing is gonna happen cuz the FEDs don't take this site serious anyway if yes they would have busted sergeants ass years ago. grow some balls nigga


I think there weren’t actual accusations. So they had no reason to investigate. Now that the NYT made a huge thread about it and family’s who didn’t even know this site will put the blame on them.

we both know that that’s giga retarded and just a way of the family’s to cope with their own failures, putting their blame on others, but it is how it is.


----------



## one job away (Dec 16, 2021)

.👽. said:


> na for real why is sergeant or master such a pussy as if the NYT can find them but not the FBI or NSA or some shit
> 
> nothing is gonna happen cuz the FEDs don't take this site serious anyway (maybe his suicide website) if yes they would have busted sergeants ass years ago. grow some balls nigga + master literally lives in Uruguay what is going to happen? nothing


Also users here did get investigation by feds already in the past.


----------



## thecel (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Rift (Dec 16, 2021)

DM me for the OG PSL Discord invite. Last call before forum shut down


----------



## Mik (Dec 16, 2021)

thecel said:


>


----------



## hebecel (Dec 16, 2021)

mods should pin this thread


and dm me i got a request


----------



## Darkthrone (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## .👽. (Dec 16, 2021)

one job away said:


> I think there weren’t actual accusations. So they had no reason to investigate. Now that the NYT made a huge thread about it and family’s who didn’t even know this site will put the blame on them.
> 
> we both know that that’s giga retarded and just a way of the family’s to cope with their own failures, putting their blame on others, but it is how it is.


hmm but not looksmax tho only his suicide website


----------



## one job away (Dec 16, 2021)

.👽. said:


> hmm but not looksmax tho only his suicide website


Yeah but no one other has acces to this sites. So it will eventuslly go down. Also you know cancel culture. They will pick everyone’s life’s apart if they can


----------



## koalendo (Dec 16, 2021)

thecel said:


>



who's that in your avi?


----------



## patrician (Dec 16, 2021)

Rift678 said:


> DM me for the OG PSL Discord invite. Last call before forum shut down


>og psl
>looksmax


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 1445127
> 
> strong first post tbh


This serge guy seems interesting


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Dec 16, 2021)

I was coerced into making all my racist and sexist posts by serge.
im a muh victim too


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 16, 2021)

Okay boys, reality is that we very well might shutdown soon depending on @Master, save all the threads you need and hope for the best.


----------



## AlexAP (Dec 16, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> I am letting you know that I have left the looksmax community, as well as all other communities.
> Since @kjsbdfiusdf has always owned and managed the domains and servers for this and other sites, it is entirely up to him to decide what will happen to them.
> I am not, and won't be involved with any sites, in any way.
> This account is as of this moment permanently inactive.
> ...


In Islam, a man is able to marry four wives, which is what my wealthy Iranian grandfather did on his way to siring 24 or so children that included my dad (the exact number is a mystery). He took away three women that an Iranian man of lesser means could have married, creating a societal imbalance, but that’s nothing compared to what we have in the modern Western world, where @looksmaxxer234 can command the sexual attentions of dozens - if not _thousands_ - of women in their sexual prime, spoiling these women for normal men who don’t have the ability to tingle their vaginas with the same intensity.

How many actors, musicians, and sports athletes are trying to plow through as much prime pussy as possible? How many Hollywood directors and music producers are leveraging their positions for sexual gain? How many club owners, restaurateurs, Arab sheikhs, and politicians are doing the same? Each one is taking way more beautiful women out of circulation than men like my grandfather, all while elevating their standards to such an extent that no average man can ever gain their love, let alone two hours - or even two minutes - of their uninterrupted attention.


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 16, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> Okay boys, reality is that we very well might shutdown soon depending on @Master, save all the threads you need and hope for the best.


How soon ?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 16, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> Okay boys, reality is that we very well might shutdown soon depending on @Master, save all the threads you need and hope for the best.


Ngl idk if I can save everything in the megathreads on time, it's over @Ritalincel


----------



## lutte (Dec 16, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> Okay boys, reality is that we very well might shutdown soon depending on @Master, save all the threads you need and hope for the best.


Inshallah


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 16, 2021)

lutte said:


> Inshallah


Imma come to Sweden to interview yuyevon for my reverse hypergamy documentary… maybe I’d meet you too


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 16, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> How soon ?


I am not sure, depends on how long exactly @Master has paid for the server to be hosted, could be until 2022 or maybe longer, point is we don’t know and I’m not sure he’ll respond so just assume you have until the end of the month.


----------



## Jack Dawson (Dec 16, 2021)

lutte said:


> Inshallah


Time online302d 19h 59m


----------



## .👽. (Dec 16, 2021)

shitposting and talking about every topic without a ban is unmatched on this server. really gonna miss it


----------



## sytyl (Dec 16, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> Okay boys, reality is that we very well might shutdown soon depending on @Master, save all the threads you need and hope for the best.


----------



## tyronelite (Dec 16, 2021)

Well boyos we had a good run…


----------



## heightface (Dec 16, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> In Islam, a man is able to marry four wives, which is what my wealthy Iranian grandfather did on his way to siring 24 or so children that included my dad (the exact number is a mystery). He took away three women that an Iranian man of lesser means could have married, creating a societal imbalance, but that’s nothing compared to what we have in the modern Western world, where @looksmaxxer234 can command the sexual attentions of dozens - if not _thousands_ - of women in their sexual prime, spoiling these women for normal men who don’t have the ability to tingle their vaginas with the same intensity.
> 
> How many actors, musicians, and sports athletes are trying to plow through as much prime pussy as possible? How many Hollywood directors and music producers are leveraging their positions for sexual gain? How many club owners, restaurateurs, Arab sheikhs, and politicians are doing the same? Each one is taking way more beautiful women out of circulation than men like my grandfather, all while elevating their standards to such an extent that no average man can ever gain their love, let alone two hours - or even two minutes - of their uninterrupted attention.


Dk read


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 16, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Well boyos we had a good run…
> 
> View attachment 1445152


Shit man, this forum has been my main source of entertainment ever since I joined back in 2019. That’s over two years of my life. Sorta surreal to see it go up in smoke.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 16, 2021)

add me on dc, I'ma miss ya'll, write ya'll names on my t shirt too 😭😭😭😭

kjsbdfiusdf#4228


----------



## one job away (Dec 16, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> Okay boys, reality is that we very well might shutdown soon depending on @Master, save all the threads you need and hope for the best.


Do you know a discord ?


tyronelite said:


> Well boyos we had a good run…
> 
> View attachment 1445152


----------



## AscendingHero (Dec 16, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> Okay boys, reality is that we very well might shutdown soon depending on @Master, save all the threads you need and hope for the best.


best way to save threads?

*and is there any way to save dm's, so much quality shit in there arguably better than most threads. Had some of my most insightful discussions there*


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 16, 2021)

We are witnessing the end of an era folks


----------



## Rift (Dec 16, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Well boyos we had a good run…
> 
> View attachment 1445152


Time to join the discord server


----------



## .👽. (Dec 16, 2021)

one job away said:


> Do you know a discord ?
> 
> View attachment 1445153
> View attachment 1445154


i joined this rift guys discord rn it has many users maybe its a good start. but discord is not even half as fun as this site


----------



## lutte (Dec 16, 2021)

Jack Dawson said:


> Time online302d 19h 59m


----------



## mogstar (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 16, 2021)

one job away said:


> Do you know a discord ?
> 
> View attachment 1445153
> View attachment 1445154


Yeah, Alexanderr#2040


----------



## lutte (Dec 16, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Imma come to Sweden to interview yuyevon for my reverse hypergamy documentary… maybe I’d meet you too


They’ll release the virus that kills antivaxxers soon hurry up


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Dec 16, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> add me on dc, I'ma miss ya'll, write ya'll names on my t shirt too 😭😭😭😭
> 
> kjsbdfiusdf#4228


i added you bro, imma miss you too


----------



## one job away (Dec 16, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> Yeah, Alexanderr#2040


@Rift678 invite the janitor


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 16, 2021)

one job away said:


> @Rift678 invite the janitor


I’m already in.


----------



## Rift (Dec 16, 2021)

one job away said:


> @Rift678 invite the janitor


Every mod has been in the server for months JFL


----------



## one job away (Dec 16, 2021)

Rift678 said:


> Every mod has been in the server for months JFL


Didn’t know. Thought you made a temporary Arche to sail on


----------



## Rift (Dec 16, 2021)

one job away said:


> Didn’t know. Thought you made a temporary Arche to sail on


No. Server been around for over 2 years


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Dec 16, 2021)

Holy fuck is this actually it? 

I know I’m a greycel but I had an old account on here but all together I’ve probably been involved in the looksmax community for about a year.

Never on anywhere on the internet can a group of outcasts and misfits freely converse as they could here. 

Looksmaxxing for some of you, has completely changed your life. 

I know behind the racism and bigotry, a lot of you felt some type of brotherhood within this site. 

We’re nearly there


----------



## malishka (Dec 16, 2021)

you did the right thing serge


----------



## FrothySolutions (Dec 16, 2021)

thecel said:


>




Who is the lady in your avatar?


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 16, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> Shit man, this forum has been my main source of entertainment ever since I joined back in 2019. That’s over two years of my life. Sorta surreal to see it go up in smoke.


This forum is comfy


----------



## thecel (Dec 16, 2021)

FrothySolutions said:


> Who is the lady in your avatar?



ask @Baldingman1998









Black women are incels


I think it has nothing to do with looks as long as you are willing to take a dick, also for losing virginity social class plays a major role too. An ugly low class bitch can lose her virginity at 13 but it doesnt mean she smv mogs 18 yo stacy right ? low class SMV-mogs high class the higher...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Dec 16, 2021)

Who tf is this greycel lol XD


----------



## Jamesothy (Dec 16, 2021)

Looks like he's throwing @Master under the bus.


----------



## FrothySolutions (Dec 16, 2021)

thecel said:


> ask @Baldingman1998
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Baldingman1998 who is she? I'm so close to curing my erectile dysfunction.


----------



## DOggo (Dec 16, 2021)

it's over.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 16, 2021)

.👽. said:


> inb4 the media finds amnesias pics and he gets famous like meeks


Amnesia after finishing his jail sentence:


----------



## FrothySolutions (Dec 16, 2021)

I mean it @Baldingman1998, Incels.is might be saved by an angel investor but there's no word for the fate of Looksmax or any of the other family forums. We might not be able to talk soon, please respond.


----------



## PYT (Dec 16, 2021)

Solidifying my legacy and including my bro

@goat2x

aka the best user in this sites life time 🤝


----------



## PYT (Dec 16, 2021)

Sergeant after blaming this all on @Master and fleeing to Israel for refuge


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 17, 2021)

one job away said:


> I think there weren’t actual accusations. So they had no reason to investigate. Now that the NYT made a huge thread about it and family’s who didn’t even know this site will put the blame on them.
> 
> we both know that that’s giga retarded and just a way of the family’s to cope with their own failures, putting their blame on others, but it is how it is.









He called it


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 17, 2021)

Why are they freaking out for real lol if the fbi were after them do they think they could delete everything and hide lol


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 17, 2021)

FrothySolutions said:


> I mean it @Baldingman1998, Incels.is might be saved by an angel investor but there's no word for the fate of Looksmax or any of the other family forums. We might not be able to talk soon, please respond.


My net worth is below 2k calm down boss


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 17, 2021)

FrothySolutions said:


> @Baldingman1998 who is she? I'm so close to curing my erectile dysfunction.


Idk I found her here maybe a year ago. Forgot who posted her


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Dec 17, 2021)

Woke New York Times being absolutely disgusting as usual.

There’s free speech - as long as the emotional majority doesn’t find it too upsetting. 

They should sue the domain name company for damages for making their names vulnerable.


----------



## Saen (Dec 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 1445127
> 
> strong first post tbh


He now has the highest rep ratio on the site of 42:1


----------



## RODEBLUR (Dec 17, 2021)

Saen said:


> He now has the highest rep ratio on the site of 42:1


Gigamogger


----------



## Deleted member 9666 (Dec 17, 2021)

Someone link the NYT article


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 17, 2021)

no admin no rules poggers


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Dec 17, 2021)

[ISPOILER] 




[/ISPOILER]


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Dec 17, 2021)

Looksmax is probably getting shut down soon tbh, we need to archive all of our good looksmaxing threads or import all of our high iq users and abandon ship while we still can broyos








Is it True Lookism got Shutdown Because of the Michigan Shooter?


I've been jumping on the anti lookism refugee greycel bandwagon but I must admit that I remember lurking there back when looksmax was still using the OG layout and long before I ever made an account here. I remember the first og looksmaxing guide. I remember the first mention of the hqnp pill...




looksmax.org





it was fun while it lasted, 

but it's over.


----------



## IncelsBraincels (Dec 17, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Play sad music



wth this curry larped as white so hard lol


----------



## gamma (Dec 17, 2021)

Sergeant said:


> *Since Master has always owned and managed the domains and servers* for this and other sites, it is entirely up to him to decide what will happen to them.
> *I am not, and won't be involved with any sites*, in any way.


Just lol, this jew just blamed for everything @master

Typical jew trying to get away with it

"Marquis" is gonna be in big problems since he's an american citizen

Nigga IQ owning an illegal suicide forum as an American


----------



## Gonthar (Dec 17, 2021)

Sergeant said:


> I sincerely hope you all find happiness.
> 
> Goodbye,
> Sergeant.


Who exactly are you?


----------



## Goblin (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14503 (Dec 17, 2021)

Sergeant said:


> I am letting you know that I have left the looksmax community, as well as all other communities.
> Since Master has always owned and managed the domains and servers for this and other sites, it is entirely up to him to decide what will happen to them.
> I am not, and won't be involved with any sites, in any way.
> This account is as of this moment permanently inactive.
> ...


Thoughts Diego Joaquín Galante?


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 17, 2021)

And all it took was one silly Eliot Rodgers wannabe


----------



## enzo (Dec 17, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> in the worst case I would just ask Master to send us his backups


Didn’t he delete his account?


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Dec 17, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> I could back up the site but it would require a shit ton of time and hard disk space
> in the worst case I would just ask Master to send us his backups


I've been trying to copy and past most of best of the best onto word docs to repost onto looksmaxxing .org because I'm really desperate rn tbh ngl


I know so many of us do nothing but just rot here and fling autism at each other like monkeys throw shit at each other at the zoo, but I've done nothing waste close to a year of my life rotting here to cope with being a khhv and getting my soul destroyed by my oneitis.

And I've been telling myself I'd just ascend tomorrow or when I have money, but I'd gladly throw away all the hours of my life I wasted on those Eviscethreads just to hang on to the looksmaxing knowledge and actually fix my life.

Because it'd all be for nothing in if I can't even looksmax in the end after all the autism is purged off of this site.

The years' worth of looksmaxing knowledge acquired here that even encouraged most of us to join in the first place.

I'm only asking to save that one part of our community, the best part of our community- looksmaxing, from the coming purge so that we're still able to make something of our lives once we're all inevitably forced to move on from here, because without it we're all back to square one and we'll never be able ascend or even just cope again.


Please help us.


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Dec 17, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> I could back up the site but it would require a shit ton of time and hard disk space
> in the worst case I would just ask Master to send us his backups


Would it be every thread and post?


.


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 17, 2021)

chaddyboi66 said:


> I've been trying to copy and past most of best of the best onto word docs to repost onto looksmaxxing .org because I'm really desperate rn tbh ngl
> 
> 
> I know so many of us do nothing but just rot here and fling autism at each other like monkeys throw shit at each other at the zoo, but I've done nothing waste close to a year of my life rotting here to cope with being a khhv and getting my soul destroyed by my oneitis.
> ...



keep calm, I had a recent chat with the new servermaster and he guaranteed no content on looksmax and incels.is will be lost


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Dec 17, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> keep calm, I had a recent chat with the new servermaster and he guaranteed no content on looksmax and incels.is will be lost


Thank you, I know silly/weird but it really does mean a lot to me tbh cause I really just wanted looksmax in the beginning but got caught up in all the autism. 

I just want to fix my life bro tbh ngl.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Harold O'brien (Dec 17, 2021)

cute!


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 17, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> I meant, if one day Sergeant and Master suddently decided to stop working at incels, looksmax and sanctionedsuicide, they would likely choose new owners for the websites, to guarantee that forums content is not lost and the community can go on


Maybe they aren‘t purely money hungry after all, seeming to really care about the communities they helped build


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 17, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> keep calm, I had a recent chat with the new servermaster and he guaranteed no content on looksmax and incels.is will be lost


so whos gonna be admin now?


----------



## Gonthar (Dec 17, 2021)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> And all it took was one silly Eliot Rodgers wannabe


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 17, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> so whos gonna be admin now?


we moderators are taking care of the server. Sergeant and Master have abandoned the incelosphere and the suicidosphere


----------



## gamma (Dec 17, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> we moderators are taking care of the server. Sergeant and Master have abandoned the incelosphere and the suicidosphere


Who will pay for the hosting?


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 17, 2021)

FrothySolutions said:


> I mean it @Baldingman1998, Incels.is might be saved by an angel investor but there's no word for the fate of Looksmax or any of the other family forums. We might not be able to talk soon, please respond.


fat link is the new owner/admin of incels.is


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 17, 2021)

gamma said:


> Who will pay for the hosting?



Israel


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 17, 2021)

.👽. said:


> na for real why is sergeant or master such a pussy as if the NYT can find them but not the FBI or NSA or some shit
> 
> nothing is gonna happen cuz the FEDs don't take this site serious anyway (maybe his suicide website) if yes they would have busted sergeants ass years ago. grow some balls nigga + master literally lives in Uruguay what is going to happen? nothing



Sergeant and Master did not break any law. Hosting a suicidology site is not a crime, unless one explicitly induces users to kill themselves


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 17, 2021)

@sergeant 
don't leave the incelosphere without unbanning fren @nausea from incels.is


----------



## Clandestine (Dec 17, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> @sergeant
> don't leave the incelosphere without unbanning fren @nausea from incels.is


dude, how can I buy this site?


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 17, 2021)

Clandestine said:


> dude, how can I buy this site?


the website is not for sale


----------



## Marsiere214 (Dec 17, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> we moderators are taking care of the server. Sergeant and Master have abandoned the incelosphere and the suicidosphere


I have security++ let me be a mod and me take care


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (Dec 17, 2021)

Sergeant said:


> I am letting you know that I have left the looksmax community, as well as all other communities.
> Since Master has always owned and managed the domains and servers for this and other sites, it is entirely up to him to decide what will happen to them.
> I am not, and won't be involved with any sites, in any way.
> This account is as of this moment permanently inactive.
> ...


Fuck you asshole


----------



## Cigarette (Dec 17, 2021)

looks like my theory was right. the feds are behind the shutting of lookism and possibly investigating the people who run this sites. not even joking here. be careful with what you post babes


----------



## Gonthar (Dec 17, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> the website is not for sale


Everything is for sale in this world!
If Bill Gates or Mark Zuckerberg would want to buy the site, I'm sure they will be able to buy it....


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 17, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> @sergeant
> don't leave the incelosphere without unbanning fren @nausea from incels.is


@sergeant unban @itsOVER !!!! before you leave !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 17, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> @sergeant unban @itsOVER !!!! before you leave !!!!


@PapiMew Sergeant gone now, uncage the G


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 17, 2021)

Diego my precious little bean I'll miss you


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 17, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> @sergeant unban @itsOVER !!!! before you leave !!!!



he has been banned for so long.
if @itsOVER appealed he would likely be unbanned


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 17, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> looks like my theory was right. the feds are behind the shutting of lookism and possibly investigating the people who run this sites. not even joking here. be careful with what you post babes



Sergeant and Master have not committed any crime while working at incels, looksmax and sanctionedsuicide.

sanctionedsuicide is a controversial forum, and it led creators to be investigated by german, italian and autralian police for the suspect crime of helping people to commit suicide but nothing further will happen legally.


----------



## Albeacho (Dec 17, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> Sergeant and Master have not committed any crime while working at incels, looksmax and sanctionedsuicide.
> 
> sanctionedsuicide is a controversial forum, and it led creators to be investigated by german, italian and autralian police for the suspect crime of helping people to commit suicide but nothing further will happen legally.


So why did the leave the incelosphere?


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 17, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> So why did the leave the incelosphere?


He's just a drama queen


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 17, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> So why did the leave the incelosphere?




I think it's pretty obvious. After New York Times made their identity or part of it public (nobody can tell how much of the doxxed information is real) and after NYT put them in the spotlight for creating a suicidology forum, Serge and Master left the property and administration of all their forums to be at peace from news media and to avoid getting recognized in real life as creators of such communities.


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Dec 17, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> looks like my theory was right. the feds are behind the shutting of lookism and possibly investigating the people who run this sites. not even joking here. be careful with what you post babes


too late...








MAY GOD ALMIGHTY PUNISH THESE CHINESE VERMIN AND JEWISH SWINE SOON INSHALLAH AMEEN - GTFIH IF YOU BELIEVE IN GOD FOR HE IS CALLING UPON YOU - HEED HIM


May God Almighty punish the vermin Chinese and JEWS for their great sins and for the desecration of HIS Perfect Design. Lord Almighty please hearken unto my cries to deliver the innocent, the good among his flock, and the good among those who do not yet know HIM from all pain and suffering...




looksmax.org












Jews got Chadlite rutherford, but it's not ovER - WE THE GOYIM KNOW. GOYIM GTFIH AND RISE UP!!!!


your jewish tricks won't work on me... we lost someone good today but instead of throwing in the towel and groveling to our semetic masters, It's time for a new leader to Pick up the torch where Chadlite Rutherford left off... God tier send tbh @kjsbdfiusdf for this, may the Lord...




looksmax.org







[ISPOILER] [/ISPOILER]


----------



## Cigarette (Dec 17, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> Sergeant and Master have not committed any crime while working at incels, looksmax and sanctionedsuicide.
> 
> sanctionedsuicide is a controversial forum, and it led creators to be investigated by german, italian and autralian police for the suspect crime of helping people to commit suicide but nothing further will happen legally.


so they just pussied out coz their idts got leaked?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 17, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> he has been banned for so long.
> if @itsOVER appealed he would likely be unbanned


He said it tells him that he has insufficient privilege to post in ban-appeals sub forum


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Dec 17, 2021)

What the fuckkkkkk I only joined a month ago. Is there any way we can archive/cache this site ???


----------



## one job away (Dec 17, 2021)

Ethniframementalcel said:


> What the fuckkkkkk I only joined a month ago. Is there any way we can archive/cache this site ???


Ask the fbi. They have everything stored


----------



## malishka (Dec 17, 2021)

OP, we got you  @WontStopNorwooding

tagging users who have requested to be tagged: @n0rthface


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 17, 2021)

malishka said:


> OP, we got you  @WontStopNorwooding
> 
> tagging users who have requested to be tagged: @n0rthface


Elab


----------



## malishka (Dec 17, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Elab


classified 🤧


----------



## cmfanel (Dec 17, 2021)

smoking on that sergeant pack


----------



## Deleted member 15984 (Dec 17, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> I think it's pretty obvious. After New York Times made their identity or part of it public (nobody can tell how much of the doxxed information is real) and after NYT put them in the spotlight for creating a suicidology forum, Serge and Master left the property and administration of all their forums to be at peace from news media and to avoid getting recognized in real life as creators of such communities.


Honestly, why even make a pro-suicide forum. Like that's just asking to be investigated by the police and be dealt some jail time. Look at that ugly bitch Michelle Carter.


----------



## Patient A (Dec 18, 2021)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> I know behind the racism and bigotry, a lot of you felt some type of brotherhood within this site.


yes you deformed fat nigger, we are on this shit gay corporate planet together


----------



## Patient A (Dec 18, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> looks like my theory was right. the feds are behind the shutting of lookism and possibly investigating the people who run this sites. not even joking here. be careful with what you post babes



Inject T you jewish tranny nigger faggot.


----------



## Cigarette (Dec 18, 2021)

Patient A said:


> Inject T you jewish tranny nigger faggot.


Posts7,801


----------



## Patient A (Dec 18, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> Posts7,801


----------



## one job away (Dec 18, 2021)

Patient A said:


> View attachment 1446485


Low T if you wouldn’t


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (Dec 18, 2021)

If this site actually goes down don’t expect a replacement of similar quality in the next 10 years. The Reddit incelosphere was decimated 5+ times and is now almost completely nonexistent. I truly think incels.is and looksmax.org are the peak of site-based incel forums ever. Wizchan can’t compete. We must keep it alive tbh


----------



## Deleted member 15984 (Dec 18, 2021)

Sergeant said:


> I am letting you know that I have left the looksmax community, as well as all other communities.
> Since Master has always owned and managed the domains and servers for this and other sites, it is entirely up to him to decide what will happen to them.
> I am not, and won't be involved with any sites, in any way.
> This account is as of this moment permanently inactive.
> ...


I hope your maxilla collapses of it already hasn't you fucking quitter


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Dec 19, 2021)

Well fuck boyos, been quite a ride no?

came here during the first lockdown as a short skinny fat nerd ass aspie ugly cunt

the people here, the advice and the help I got has ascended me to htn/chadlite and can get pussy now.
Thanks for all the great memories 

I will remember you all 🥲


----------



## Haven (Dec 19, 2021)

thecel said:


>



Is this your voice?


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 19, 2021)

Ethniframementalcel said:


> What the fuckkkkkk I only joined a month ago. Is there any way we can archive/cache this site ???


check* httrack website copier.*
there are plenty windows applications to download an entire website as folder with html files, but archiving looksmax.org would require many hours and require a very big space of the hard disk due to the amount of images appearing in threads.

However there is no need to archive Looksmax, since we guarantee that it will remain online


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 19, 2021)

Haven said:


> Is this your voice?


yes it's his voice, what a chad voice actor voice


----------



## Haven (Dec 19, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> yes it's his voice, what a chad voice actor voice


Similar to mine voice ngl


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Dec 19, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> yes it's his voice, what a chad voice actor voice





Haven said:


> Similar to mine voice ngl


what did he hit second puberty nigga voice was way different in his youtube looksmax.me song


----------



## thecel (Dec 19, 2021)

Ethniframementalcel said:


> What the fuckkkkkk I only joined a month ago. Is there any way we can archive/cache this site ???











Looksmax.org Is at Risk of Imminent Federal Seizure


Looksmax.org Is in Danger. It’s really likely The Feds will seize and take down the site. Utilize Internet archive services to preserve the site’s epic looksmaxing information and glorious shitposts. GigaArchiver Extension V2 GigaArchiver V2 collects visited URLs and URLs from links and sends...




looksmax.org


----------



## dachad (Dec 23, 2021)

Could someone pm me some looksmax discords just in case?


----------



## thecel (Dec 23, 2021)

dachad said:


> Could someone pm me some looksmax discords just in case?



we can move to Lookism.cf.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 23, 2021)

*Uruguay immigration is on high check this month.*


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 23, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Play sad music



*Who's this cholo taco chef.*


----------



## FreakkForLife (Aug 19, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> check* httrack website copier.*
> there are plenty windows applications to download an entire website as folder with html files, but archiving looksmax.org would require many hours and require a very big space of the hard disk due to the amount of images appearing in threads.
> 
> However there is no need to archive Looksmax, since we guarantee that it will remain online


@Lorsss do u guys still guarantee that the site will remain up/online?


----------



## FreakkForLife (Aug 19, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> check* httrack website copier.*
> there are plenty windows applications to download an entire website as folder with html files, but archiving looksmax.org would require many hours and require a very big space of the hard disk due to the amount of images appearing in threads.
> 
> However there is no need to archive Looksmax, since we guarantee that it will remain online


@Chad1212 do u guys still gaurantee that this site will remain online?

@Alexanderr what do u think?

Do u guys have ever used httrack or wget or other website copier?


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 19, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> @Chad1212 do u guys still gaurantee that this site will remain online?
> 
> @Alexanderr what do u think?
> 
> Do u guys have ever used httrack or wget or other website copier?


There's been absolutely no indication the forum will go offline in the foreseeable future.


----------



## FreakkForLife (Aug 19, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> There's been absolutely no indication the forum will go offline in the foreseeable future.


Have u guys ever used httrack,or wget or any other website copier to backup this site?
Or do u plan to do that in the future?

I am thinking of backing up this site using a website copier as i will be irregularly online for the next few months because of my medical exam preparation and i am afraid that the site will go offline while i am away.

Do u have any tips Or info for me that i should consider while using website copiers or while backing up this site?


----------

